# X850 Pro > XT ???



## Astennu (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello

I have got a X850 Pro board from sapphire. I have tryed to mod it to XT bij bios flash.

I was using a X850 XT bios and a hacked flashrom that will flash all bits of the bios rom. After de flash i still had 12 piplines in ATI Tool. Has anyone seen x850 pro cards be modded to XT ? i have seen one and i asked the guy how he did it. He had same bios and same flashtool. But my card dous not seem to unlock te pipes.

I have not found any lasercuts like on the X800 pro boards.

Is there anyone who can help me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## obso1337 (Apr 27, 2005)

there are lazer cuts on some boards yes, i think iv heard of them being on certian kinds of x800's. im not ATI man so im not sure. just use rivatuner to unlock the pipes.


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 27, 2005)

moep:
rivatuner cant work!
i dont know exactly what ati have done but i know that they mentioned that the x850pro cant unlock to an x850xt or xtpe


----------



## Astennu (Apr 27, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> moep:
> rivatuner cant work!
> i dont know exactly what ati have done but i know that they mentioned that the x850pro cant unlock to an x850xt or xtpe



yes indeed i'm realy wondering wat. The card a friend of mine had was one from inside ATi. all other card are build by sapphire. So i find it strange. There is noting to be fount on the chip. No marks of laser cut's or zo. But i will keep on looking for a fix


----------



## mantra (Apr 27, 2005)

sorry but about the differents between the pro & xt?


----------



## Astennu (Apr 27, 2005)

mantra said:
			
		

> sorry but about the differents between the pro & xt?



Well the pro has 12 pipes the XT and XT PE have 16 pipes active. Pro card has the same pcb and same chips on it. so it has potentional to become a XT. but somehow they build in a protection.

X800 pro cards can be modded. With bios flash and or hardmod. But with the X850 the flash is not working. And there seem to be no laser cuts so u cant do a hardmod.


----------



## nixus (May 10, 2005)

I have the same card (sapphire x850 Pro pci-e) and am researching the same issue.  So far, I have not been able to unlock last four pipes, although when gigabyte releases their x850/x850 PE bios perhaps it will work.  I've seen a lot of posts from users who say only the gigabyte bios worked for them in their x800->x800 xt softmod.

I see a difference in the contact points between the x850 pro and x850 xt but I do not know what it means and, evidently, neither does anyone else.  No one seems to have an answer to the following question:

Why is that circled contact point "silver" on the x850 Pro (first photo) but "copper" looking on the x850 xt (photo on right)?  Is that some type of lock preventing us from doing the softmod?


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

nixus said:
			
		

> I have the same card (sapphire x850 Pro pci-e) and am researching the same issue.  So far, I have not been able to unlock last four pipes, although when gigabyte releases their x850/x850 PE bios perhaps it will work.  I've seen a lot of posts from users who say only the gigabyte bios worked for them in their x800->x800 xt softmod.
> 
> I see a difference in the contact points between the x850 pro and x850 xt but I do not know what it means and, evidently, neither does anyone else.  No one seems to have an answer to the following question:
> 
> Why is that circled contact point "silver" on the x850 Pro (first photo) but "copper" looking on the x850 xt (photo on right)?  Is that some type of lock preventing us from doing the softmod?



The Core on the left side was moddeble? i will ask a picture of the guy that has a modded x850 pro. That one came from inside ATi. i'll look if i have the same contact point.


----------



## nixus (May 10, 2005)

The core of the left looks just like mine - it isn't a picture of mine because my camera doesn't do closeups well, but it is identical.  It is from a web review of an x850 Pro.

You know someone that has a modded x850 Pro?  Did he have to do a hard mod?  That would be great if you could ask him about these pictures.  I'm really curious what the difference in these two contact points mean.

Thanks!


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

Yes he has a modded one. He had the card from some one inside ATI. I'll ask him for pictures of his core.


----------



## nixus (May 10, 2005)

That would be great.  I'm really curious about why this won't unlock.  It's doing 600/1200 with 12 pipes so it's not like I'm starved for power, but I've already invested a great deal of time in this I would at least like some sense of "closure" to the issue.

Well, time to go to work!


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

yeah. The R430 also changed a bit. And i heard that the new X800 pro's can't be unlocked anymore. So i think ATi has found a new way to lock the pipes. But i'll contact my guy for pics.


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

I contacted the guy he had a golden ( copper ) square (the moddeble card). 

My core is silver:

http://www.computer-tuning.nl/images/sapphire850.JPG

so maybe tis has something 2 do with the lock ????


----------



## nixus (May 10, 2005)

That's what I'm thinking also, but I don't know what to do with it.  It could be a laser cut, but it doesn't look like the other cuts and, also, why would the point exist in the x850 xt?  It looks more like a circuit point that has been exposed and some how blocked, or terminated, by the use of the silver element.  Perhaps it is a different cut "foot print" and the silver is merely filling a hole.

As to why this methodology is used here rather than the cut seen on x800 Pros, I can only imagine that the circitry requires a different type of cut.  I did examine this point under magnification, and it seems to me that it was raised and resembled a solder point, only square.

I wonder what's underneath?  Enabling the last pipe quad could be as simple as routing out this point and connecting the underlying paths.  Perhaps these paths would be visible once the hole was cleaned, and filling the hole with conductive paint would do it.

Since my card's at 600/1200 and cost $300 I'm somewhat hesitant to attempt this without more info!


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

nixus said:
			
		

> That's what I'm thinking also, but I don't know what to do with it.  It could be a laser cut, but it doesn't look like the other cuts and, also, why would the point exist in the x850 xt?  It looks more like a circuit point that has been exposed and some how blocked, or terminated, by the use of the silver element.  Perhaps it is a different cut "foot print" and the silver is merely filling a hole.
> 
> As to why this methodology is used here rather than the cut seen on x800 Pros, I can only imagine that the circitry requires a different type of cut.  I did examine this point under magnification, and it seems to me that it was raised and resembled a solder point, only square.
> 
> ...



Uhmm you might be right. So XT and XT PE  cards have copper squares where X850 Pro's have silver ? Or is this a guess ? i'll try to find some XT picures to see what the square looks like on those boards.


----------



## nixus (May 10, 2005)

That's correct.  There aren't many reviews of the x850 pro showing the core, but the ones I've found all show the same thing - silver point for the pro and copper point for the x850 xt.

I'm willing to attempt "something" but not without further knowledge.  There are tons of posts on the x800->x800 xt mod, but very little on the x850 Pro.  I thought that since this was a vivo card it would easily unlock but I guess not.

I do still have hope for the gigabyte bios, since many x800 pro users have reported that bios as being the only one to unlock their cards.  They don't have the x850 xt up yet but may soon.


----------



## Astennu (May 10, 2005)

nixus said:
			
		

> That's correct.  There aren't many reviews of the x850 pro showing the core, but the ones I've found all show the same thing - silver point for the pro and copper point for the x850 xt.
> 
> I'm willing to attempt "something" but not without further knowledge.  There are tons of posts on the x800->x800 xt mod, but very little on the x850 Pro.  I thought that since this was a vivo card it would easily unlock but I guess not.
> 
> I do still have hope for the gigabyte bios, since many x800 pro users have reported that bios as being the only one to unlock their cards.  They don't have the x850 xt up yet but may soon.



Indeed there are verry little X850 pro > XT treads i think because they are not moddible yet. I don't know if the bios will work. Arn't there people with a X850 XT from gigabyte ? maybe we can ask them for a bios ?

And we need a close-up from that square of a XT or XT PE card to see what is connected.

What also can be that with the pro bords the square is connected but i should be disconnected ? 

Me be is u remove the solder u can see beter ? and if it is not helping reaplaying the solder ? just brain storming here


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 2, 2005)

i think the connection is the key im thinkin that if you break that connection that it will unlock the pipes rather smart on atis part 

i got a xtpe ill take a closer look at that later and report back


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 3, 2005)

ok dudes i looked and there isnt realy much to tell i got 20 20 vision and that thing is soo small that i cant see anything but a gold square lol

well if u have a pro i guess you could try to scrape off the solder but idono if u want to risk it


----------



## Pollute (Aug 20, 2005)

*connect3d x850pro agp@x850xt*

Hi!
Yesterday i`ve bought me a connect3d x850pro videocard,read this Forums and became curious.
Today i found this cool guide(http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=188),
downloaded a ati x850xt bios and atiflash 3.9 at this wonderful Site.

1st. try: Everest showed x850xt 
but only with 12p.

2nd. try: Read guide again, added"-newbios" to atiflash prompt, and voila:
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.01.347/de
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Berichtsart                                       Kurzbericht
    Computer                                          LUDIND-IS0O32XI
    Ersteller                                         Pollute
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Datum                                             2005-08-20
    Zeit                                              01:57


--------[ Grafikprozessor (GPU) ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AGP 8x: ATI Radeon X850 XT AGP (R481) ]

    Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon X850 XT AGP (R481)
      GPU Codename                                      R481
      PCI-Geräte                                        1002 / 4B49
      Transistoren                                      160 Mio.
      Fertigungstechnologie                             0.13u
      Bustyp                                            AGP 8x
      Speichergröße                                     256 MB
      GPU Takt                                          400 MHz  (Original: 520 MHz)
      RAMDAC Takt                                       400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   16
      Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    6  (v2.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     1  (v2.0)
      DirectX Hardwareunterstützung                     DirectX v9.0
      Pixel Fillrate                                    6400 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    6400 MTexel/s

    Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            GDDR3
      Busbreite                                         256 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                400 MHz (DDR)  (Original: 540 MHz)
      Effektiver Takt                                   800 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        25.0 GB/s

    Speicher Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  7T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           7T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               5T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            14T
      Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)                     27T
      RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                           5T
      Write Recovery Time (tWR)                         7T



3dmark05: 5987 no artefacts

gpu temperature after 2h Battlefield2 : 55° c (Watercooled)


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 20, 2005)

can you confirm the 16 pipes in ati tool aswell?

btw can i get your origional bios?


and do you have a pic of your core?

and#2 can you post what it says on your mem?

so im asumeing that your score went up?


----------



## Pollute (Aug 20, 2005)

This is from ATI tray tools:
______________________________
General                       
Display adapter               Unknown 4B49
Core Name                     R481
SubVendor                     ATI (1002)
SubDevice                     0312
BUS                           1
Device                        0
Function                      0
Base Address 0                E0000008
Base Address 1                0000B801
Base Address 2                FF4F0000
Base Address 3                00000000
Catalyst Registry Path         
System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{C4294E41-B626-4646-A730-96E3CDBDDFF1}\0000 

______________________________
Clock Information             
BIOS VPU                      520,00
Current VPU                   399,94
BIOS MEM                      540,00
Current MEM                   399,94

______________________________
Radeon PCI configuration space
    00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F  
00  02 10 49 4B 07 01 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 40 80 00 
10  08 00 00 E0 01 B8 00 00 00 00 4F FF 00 00 00 00 
20  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 12 03 
30  00 00 4C FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 08 00 
40  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 12 03 
50  01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
60  12 43 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80  05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

______________________________
Hardware Information          
Installed memory              256 Mb
Memory Type                   GDDR3
Memory Width                  256 bit
Active Rendering Pipelines    16

______________________________
ASIC details                  
Family                        56
Emulated Revision             31
Gfx Engine ID                 0

______________________________
Radeon Registers              
RADEON_BIOS_0_SCRATCH         00000002
RADEON_BIOS_1_SCRATCH         0100C000
RADEON_X_MPLL_REF_FB_DIV      00EDED10
RADEON_XCLK_CNTL              00007FFA
RADEON_MCLK_CNTL              00031212
RADEON_XDLL_CNTL              0400BC30
RADEON_XPLL_CNTL              48001200
GB_TILE_CONFIG                0001001F
MC_TIMING_CNTL                69668234
MC_SDRAM_MODE_REG             10430000
MC_REFRESH_CNTL               00007241

______________________________
Video BIOS Information        
Version                       009.008.001.004
Part Number                   113-A47504-101
Date                          2005/01/19 00:00

______________________________
Controller Configurations     
Controller 0                   
Active Connections:            
   -Primary Display (0) 1280x1024x85 
Controller 1                   
Active Connections:            
   No Active Connections       

______________________________
Displays supported by adapter 
0                             Monitor (CRT1)
1                             Second Monitor (CRT2)
2                             Component Video Output
3                             TV
4                             Digital Flat Panel


The writing on the mem modules says:
Samsung 513
k4j55323qf-gc16

Photo from die is not easy cause now it`s built in with watercooling on it.

And yes my score went up from ca. 5100 to nearly 6000 with high quality texture settings.

I will send you my bios.


----------



## Astennu (Aug 20, 2005)

Pollute said:
			
		

> This is from ATI tray tools:
> 
> QUOTE !!
> 
> I will send you my bios.




Nice job. Ur the second one who made it work. I have to say that mine card had 2.0ns ram and not the 1.6 you have. Pro karts with 2.0 are also not moddable and 1.6 can me modded easely. But still nice job.

Can't u post the bios here ?


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 21, 2005)

Astennu said:
			
		

> Nice job. Ur the second one who made it work. I have to say that mine card had 2.0ns ram and not the 1.6 you have. Pro karts with 2.0 are also not moddable and 1.6 can me modded easely. But still nice job.
> 
> Can't u post the bios here ?


so you moded a x850 pro too?

btw yah you can post the pro bios here just put it in a zip archive


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 21, 2005)

pollute do you have a lasercut on that thing?

is there any way tou can take a picture of the core (a good picture i need to see something small) and a pic of the fron and back of the card with the cooler off

what you have just done may help many mod their cards in the near future!!!


----------



## Andi64 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pollute said:
			
		

> This is from ATI tray tools:
> Clock Information
> BIOS VPU                      520,00
> Current VPU                   399,94
> ...



Why is that? Do you underclock it because it was unstable with default X850XT Clocks or it's just a missreading?
I'm going to buy a PowerColor X850PRO from Newegg, it's only $250 plus shipping. But it's a PCIe model, and yours is AGP. Does this matter when you mod the card? And Does the moding REALLY works?

It doesn't really matters if I can succesfully mod the card, because for 250 bucks it's a big deal, but if it's so easy with just a softmod I will give it a try.

Thanks for the help and sorry for my English, I'm from Argentina


----------



## jblade (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I 99% sure the Core of the X850 PRO AGP and the PCI-E are different.  Why? Because I flashed mine to a XT to unlock the pipelines, and after I got the Zalman VGA heatsink fan, took off my original pos Pro fan, and go and behold the text on my core was different.  Not only that, but it had more pins around the core then yours.  In fact mine didnt even say the core version... all it said was the usual, ATI, then under it "RADEONX850" then some number and stuff (nothing with 480) and in the bottom right it said AGP.

I assumed mine was moddable because it has 1.6 RAM, and I just decided to go for it(I got it for free through my sources   )

I wrote a guide based on w1zzard's and of course gave him credit at the end.

Its on guru3d at this link http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=149491

Sorry for lack of pictures, I will see if I can borrow a friends camera so there is more info.


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 23, 2005)

1.6ns ram doesnt determine if its modable all x850s have that ram as far as i know 


yah the x850 agp and pcie are diferent one is the r480 and the other is the r481 

can you post some pics of the card and core

along with some screen shots of riva tuner and ait tool displaying the # of active pipes  plz


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 28, 2005)

can i get your origional x850 pro bios?  plz


----------



## Christian45 (Aug 30, 2005)

$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$ffffffffff Northbridge information
$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$0400000000 Description     : unknown
$0400000001 Vendor ID       : 1106 (VIA)
$0400000002 Device ID       : 0269
$0400000003 AGP bus         : revision 3.0
$0400000004 AGP status      : enabled
$0400000005 AGP rate        : 8x supported, 8x selected
$0400000006 AGP SBA         : hardwired, enabled
$0400000007 AGP FW          : supported, enabled
$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$ffffffffff Display adapter information
$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$0000000000 Description     : RADEON X850 Series     
$0000000001 Vendor ID       : 1002 (ATI)
$0000000002 Device ID       : 4b49
$0000000003 Location        : bus 1, device 0, function 0
$0000000004 Bus type        : AGP revision 3.0
$0000000005 AGP status      : enabled
$0000000006 AGP rate        : 4x 8x supported, 8x selected
$0000000007 AGP SBA         : hardwired, enabled
$0000000008 AGP FW          : supported, enabled
$0000000009 Base address 0  : a0000000 (memory range)
$000000000a Base address 1  : 0000d000 (I/O range)
$000000000b Base address 2  : fe200000 (memory range)
$000000000c Base address 3  : none
$000000000d Base address 4  : none
$000000000e Base address 5  : none
$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$ffffffffff ATI specific display adapter information
$ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
$0900000000 Graphics core   : R481 (16x1)
$0900000002 Memory bus      : 256-bit
$0900000001 Memory type     : DDR3 SGRAM
$0900000003 Memory amount   : 256MB
$0900000004 Core clock      : 300.375MHz
$0900000005 Memory clock    : 499.500MHz (999.000MHz effective)
$0900000006 Reference clock : 27.000MHz


It works      !

Yesterday bought a Connect3D X850 pro AGP ViVo. It has Samsung 1.6ns memory and clocks 500/500. I did the flashing as described in the guide on guru3d and gave her a Sapphire X850 XT Bios . My Ati Silencer hasn't been shipped yet, so I reduced the speeds to 500/500 with the RaBiT-tool, but still seems to be too much for the stock cooler. the core goes beyond 100 degrees celsius  , so  I had to further reduce the core clock. Perhaps voltage is increased through the Bios? I did some benchmarks and on 500/500 my score in 3dmark05 went up from 5068 to >5600     
I'll post some pics of the core and stuff when my new cooler arrives...


----------



## dolf (Aug 30, 2005)

Guys has somebody tried to measure the resistance between the empty pads near the silver / gold dot on the X850Pro / X850XT cores (and between the other empty pads)?

If yes what are the results?


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 30, 2005)

Christian45 said:
			
		

> $ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
> $ffffffffff Northbridge information
> $ffffffffff ---------------------------------------------------
> $0400000000 Description     : unknown
> ...


so are you shure you got all 16 pipes? (look in ati tool too) and see if any of your 3d benchmarks went up and by how much


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 30, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> Guys has somebody tried to measure the resistance between the empty pads near the silver / gold dot on the X850Pro / X850XT cores (and between the other empty pads)?
> 
> If yes what are the results?


not that i know of but that is a good idea


----------



## 88supraturbo (Aug 31, 2005)

hey im new to softmodding but have some time experience overclocking/cooling etc with atitool, rivatuner, atitraytools. 

I am trying to softmod my ATI x850 pro AGP ViVo card to x850xt by the Guru3d guide. I have an x850xt bios and ATIflash but from there I am lost. I tried to make a boot disk but it didnt work. I have Nero, winiso.. etc I just need a friggin brain i guess. (step by step plz with the boot disk) Help me and I will,,,um, send you an email with a smilee. BTW- what should a stock x850 pro be hitting on 3dmark05?? just curious.. thx

Doom3 MP destoyer (sort of):
P4 2.4c @ 2.6 w/ zalman
1gb pc3200 on i865 max 800FSB
450gb on 3 hd's, sony DVD-burner
Win XP Pro 
ATi x850 pro AGP on Zalman VF700cu @ 548~575
3dMark05: 4856 (not impressed from what I see others get..)


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 31, 2005)

88supraturbo said:
			
		

> hey im new to softmodding but have some time experience overclocking/cooling etc with atitool, rivatuner, atitraytools.
> 
> I am trying to softmod my ATI x850 pro AGP ViVo card to x850xt by the Guru3d guide. I have an x850xt bios and ATIflash but from there I am lost. I tried to make a boot disk but it didnt work. I have Nero, winiso.. etc I just need a friggin brain i guess. (step by step plz with the boot disk) Help me and I will,,,um, send you an email with a smilee. BTW- what should a stock x850 pro be hitting on 3dmark05?? just curious.. thx
> 
> ...


format a floppy with the c reate msdos startup disk box checked then put atiflash and all the files that come with it on a floppy along with the x850 pro bios and the x850 xt bios then reboot the comp and when it gets to "A:\>" type atiflash.exe -p -f 0 bios name.bin/rom


----------



## dolf (Aug 31, 2005)

Guys be patient few more hours and you will have chance to mod not only VIVO cards but every card with locked pipes (core type is not important it will work on any X8x0 card and any R420-R481 chip)  

You should start to pray for healthy pipes. 

Even X800VE can have 16 pipes but for sure they will be demaged. Soon I will finish my "guide" for how to open these locked pipes and will post it at the forum. It tooks me all the night to came to this simple way for unlocking  .


----------



## Christian45 (Aug 31, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> so are you shure you got all 16 pipes? (look in ati tool too) and see if any of your 3d benchmarks went up and by how much



Quite sure:

2005-08-30 17:47:32	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-08-30 17:47:32	Detected GPU Chip: R481 (4B49), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-08-30 17:47:32	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
2005-08-31 08:17:59	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-08-31 08:17:59	Detected GPU Chip: R481 (4B49), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-08-31 08:17:59	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected

This is from my ATI-Tool log-file.
As I said, score went up from 5060 to 5600 in 3DMark05


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 31, 2005)

Christian45 said:
			
		

> Quite sure:
> 
> 2005-08-30 17:47:32	ATITool v0.24 started.
> 2005-08-30 17:47:32	Detected GPU Chip: R481 (4B49), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
> ...


well congrats dude!!!!   thats awesome!



			
				dolf said:
			
		

> Guys be patient few more hours and you will have chance to mod not only VIVO cards but every card with locked pipes (core type is not important it will work on any X8x0 card and any R420-R481 chip)
> 
> You should start to pray for healthy pipes.
> 
> Even X800VE can have 16 pipes but for sure they will be demaged. Soon I will finish my "guide" for how to open these locked pipes and will post it at the forum. It tooks me all the night to came to this simple way for unlocking  .



http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=22164 its already been done  by me  (dont coppy it or ill kill you   lol)


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 1, 2005)

hey pollute is your card a vivo?


----------



## dolf (Sep 1, 2005)

Astennu could you please see that http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4971&page=1&pp=10 and especially my post to fresko995 with the pictures attached. Find on the back side of the PCB the resistor configuration block (it is similar on X800, X850) and report it on the forum (the resistors have to be 6 - 3 up and 3 down on NON VIVO card  or what you can see).


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 2, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> format a floppy with the c reate msdos startup disk box checked then put atiflash and all the files that come with it on a floppy along with the x850 pro bios and the x850 xt bios then reboot the comp and when it gets to "A:\>" type atiflash.exe -p -f 0 bios name.bin/rom




Thanks a million sean478. I finally have some time to try this out again. I will report what happens later tonight. and what do you guys think a stock x850 pro should be scoring on 3dmark05?? any estimates would be fine - thx


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 2, 2005)

88supraturbo said:
			
		

> Thanks a million sean478. I finally have some time to try this out again. I will report what happens later tonight. and what do you guys think a stock x850 pro should be scoring on 3dmark05?? any estimates would be fine - thx


anywhere betwene 4800 and 6000  depending on rig specs


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 2, 2005)

hey i tried the ATI x850xt bios and it set my card to 520*560, but the pipelines remained at 12 according to ATItool. I then flashed with a Sapphire x850xt bios but it stays the same - just 12 pipes...... guess I should try the x850xt pe BIOS??


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 2, 2005)

i tried to use an ATI and also Sapphire x850xt bios. both gave 530*540 core speeds but only 12 PIPES. damn. suggestions?


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=252116#post252116 try the bioses listed here 

also see if you have the laser cut cause i think the r481s have the lasercut contacts


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 2, 2005)

I got it - all 16 pipes in AtiTool. Bios speeds are 520*540. I had two bios's on the boot disk so i put just the ATI x850xt bios on the disk with AtiFlash and it worked like a charm. thanks man. Im still trying to figure out what is wrong with my 3dmark05 scores though  my score only went up roughly 150 points with 4 more pipes open. Which saved me $100 from upgrading  so I cant complain but The stock x850pro scored 4611 and oced 4767. Now its at 4830 with the card at x850xt stock specs, the temps are good - about 30c normal and 53c after playing Doom3. I overclocked it to 548*580 and got 4963 points. No artifacting and the temp is still at about 56c at load. It just seems strange that most other ppl with simular system specs are getting higher scores with a x850pro than I am with a 850xt pe spec overclocked, no less...

I will look over my system but I have a fresh install of XP Pro on a new Maxtor 250gb 7200rpm with 16megs cache. I have the page file on a separate partition from windows.

Any obvious tips on what my bottleneck might be here? Or maybe my scores are average for my system config? Any suggestions on that are welcome..

my system:

P4 2.4c 800mhz FSB on zalman
2x512mb DDR400 on i865max2 with 800mhz FSB
Zalman VF700cu AGP ViVo x850pro > x850xt w/ATI bios oced 548*582,  Best 3dMark05 score: 4973
ATI catalyst driver 5.8 and DirectX 9.0c
250gb Maxtor 7200rpm 16mb cache on 2 partitions: 40gb partition for Windows/programs, 200gb partition for video storage + 1200mb pagefile
2 other HDs for storage for 450gb total


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Sep 2, 2005)

On a seperate Partition on the Same Drive as the OS actually will Greatly reduce the Pagefile erformance due to the fact the HD heads have to move Further from the OS to access It.......Only If the Page File is moved to the First partition of a Seperate Drive would you see the Benifits of Moving It outside of the Windows Partition.....

I've spent Countless Hours doing the Testing.....Even If the Spare Hard drive was slower than the Windows Hard Drive....you'd still see an Increase In Pagefile performance...due to the Fact Windows Doesn't have to Access It's own drive....It's faster for windows to access a Drive on a Seperate Channel for pagefile access.

And your Pagefile Looks alittle Large to say the Least......When I only ran a gig of memory....I locked It to 500-500 and Left It that way....No Issues...and I do A good amount of Video Encoding and Creation.

Now on 2gigs of memory I locked it to 200-200....No Issues whatsoever. ....Hope that helps some.


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks for the tip JNTraptor - btw your system is making me drool. Have your 3dmark05 score handy? raptors in Raid0..... fast enough? lol

I can move the PF to a separate drive from Windows, should I have any PF on the windows drive at all? Or just 500 500 max on drive #2.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Sep 3, 2005)

500-500 on a seperate drive will be fine...as long as It's the First partition of that Extra drive....Data Is fastest Accessed from the leading edge of any Drive.

On 3dMark 05 I score around 5800 and change........I gotta change the Sig...The Abit AV8 won't let me run Raid period as long as I use an ATI card....It's a known Issue.........Of course I didn't find out till after I got the board.....But It's running sweet.....So I can wait on a Fix.....Or Slap In a PCI Raid card.....still busy Pushing It to the Limit.....I'll get to that later.


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 4, 2005)

wow i just scored a 5260 in 3dmark05 thats a 300 point jump! I changed the pagefile to a separate drive AND i also tried turning OFF HyperThreading. Apparently 3dmark05 isnt dualthreaded? Anyway, Im keeping it like this 

Is there any way to put your pagefile at the front edge of your drive as you were saying? I have Diskeeper Professional and I did a boot-time defrag but the PF is still in the middle of the drive with a bunch of other data...


----------



## blackhawk020980 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Connect3d X850PRO @ X850 XT*

Hi Folks, I also patched my Connect3d X850Pro with a moded BIOS to X850 XT PE and it works just fine. There is only one thing i noticed. After modding the bios, the original fan does not work correct. Normally it is managed by temperature, whisch means...if the core has 45 degrees the fan rotates with 50 %....but it does not anymore! and if i did not use the fan-tool in riva-tuner the fan would not move! it starts turning at about 85% an then already with "full power" and also "full noise". By the way i used first the sapphire x850 XT PE BIOS and tried also the ati x850 XT PE bios. Can perhaps anybody help me? thanks alot

p.s. I'm thinking about buying an arctic cooling ati silencer 5....or is there any better coolingsystem which is not so expensive?


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 12, 2005)

Kudos on the mod Blackhawk, but you need to swap out that stock cooling ASAP! - especially with your card overclocked with a new bios and the fan not working correctly... I use the Zalman VF700cu pure copper system which cost me $40 at Fry's, but you can buy one from Newegg.com for around $30. Here is a review of it:
http://www.hardwarexl.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=214&Itemid=41&lang=en

I have a x850pro modded to x850xtpe and the VF700cu works awesome. My temps are 29c normal and 52c after playing Doom3. My speeds are 555/580 and it runs perfectly stable with zero artifacting. I can probably go for a higher overclock but I want to keep it stable. I have the fan connected to the 12v power connector (supplied with VF700cu) which is the max setting for the fan and I can barely make it out even with the side of my case open. If you have your case sides on,(lol-like normal ppl) I doubt you would hear it even on high setting. 

It took me 15 minutes in total to install the fan and ramsinks on my x850. I would use Artic Silver for the paste if you have some laying around or you can buy a little thingy of it for about $7. Use a thermal paste that has a high percentage of silver in it. The Zalman comes with some but its not the best stuff imo. 

btw, if you decide on the VF700cu, make sure you get the 'cu' copper model and NOT the 'alcu' which is mostly aluminum. It will only set you back another $5 and its worth it.

Until you get a new cooler i highly recommend you downclock the card to x850pro settings...


----------



## SeLrAhC (Sep 14, 2005)

help help... has any1 managed 2 success fully open d extra 4 pipes for an x850 pro PCI-E? all i have heard is only for AGP... pls help me

i started a thread regarding dis n d mod closed it i think... i m desperate


----------



## dolf (Sep 14, 2005)

Guys if you want and decide to unlock the last 4 pipes on your X850PRO PCI-X then first look for you card's PCB Part Number (top-front side).

1. If you see *PN 109-A47401-10 * you can directlly forget about gaining 16 pipes. It is useless to try unlocking with BIOS flash. But yet if you do that you will obtain 12 pipe XT card which is better than PRO  

2. If you are very lucky to see *PN 109-A47401-00* (or dual DVI PRO card) the chance to get 16 pipes is great and the only thing that you should do is to flash XT PCI-X BIOS (use modified flashrom).

Great luck


----------



## dolf (Sep 14, 2005)

88supraturbo, could you please post your's X850PRO-XT PCB Part Number (PN 109-A47401-*x*0) if it is PCI-X of course


----------



## SeLrAhC (Sep 14, 2005)

dolf are u sure about this?...

that means there's still hope if d PCI-E x850pro has the PCB no. PN 109-A47401-00?

it means d pipes can b unlocked?

btw: which part of the card can u search for the no.? i m a newbie... pls b patient


----------



## 88supraturbo (Sep 14, 2005)

Selrhac, you can find the P/N right below the S/N on the top of the board on a little white sticker with a barcode on it. Mine is AGP with ViVo. Sorry I cant help you there but i know some of the PCI-e x850pros will work.


----------



## dolf (Sep 14, 2005)

Look guys I have inspected a lot video cards, compareing PRO with XT (different types AGP and PCI-E). All they have some differences on the PCB's between XT and PRO (missing resistors, capacitors, resistors on different positions, VIVO chips, laser cut/s on the core) but never missing CORE-power supply elements  . 

X850XT PCIx has dual DVI. X850PRO have missing 2 power supplay elements on the back side of the PCB (XT - 8, PRO - 6) all the rest is equal with exception of the DVI (and the elements responsible for it). That's why it isn't necessary to have  laser cut on the core. Instead of laser cut you have "hardware protection" - two missing elements on the back (top-right) part of the PCB. 

PCB with PN 109-A47401-10 are designed to be PRO it means 12 pipes (maybe if somebody adds these 2 missing elements the chance to unlock the last pipes (to 16 pipes) will be much higher than now = 0.

I believe that there is a chance to find X850PRO PCI-e which can be flashed to 16 pipes but only if originally this card has been specified to be XT but during the tests something gone wrong and the card has become PRO. (It will be with dual DVI and PCB PN will be 109-A47401-00) 

I think that the chance to find such card is not big but some people on the forum claimed that there is one instance of successfull pipe unlocking of X850PRO PCI-E which means that these cards exist  . If somebody can ask the guy whov'e done it will be nice.  

Successfull searching


----------



## SeLrAhC (Sep 15, 2005)

hmm hmm... if d p/n is right i shall take d risk n buy d card then... hope u guys can teach me how 2 mod it later 

88supraturbo - thanks for d info... 

dolf - thanks for all ur help...


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 11, 2005)

ok, it took me forever to read the entire thread but i finally done it. I think someone said that if the chiptype is R481 on the x850pro vivo then you can't unlock the pipelines, is that correct? Cause I have the R481 and i'm having no luck at all unlocking the pipes.

edit: also i have the ati x850pro


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 12, 2005)

diduknowthat said:
			
		

> ok, it took me forever to read the entire thread but i finally done it. I think someone said that if the chiptype is R481 on the x850pro vivo then you can't unlock the pipelines, is that correct? Cause I have the R481 and i'm having no luck at all unlocking the pipes.
> 
> edit: also i have the ati x850pro


if someone realy did say that then they are an idiot...

use the moded flashrom and a x850xtpe agp vivo bios and be done with it


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 13, 2005)

i think i followed many guides that told me to do so and I just can't get the pipelines unlocked...but there is one thing i think i messed up on. When using atiflash i kept on forgeting to type the -newbios command, maybe thats why..time to try =)


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 13, 2005)

does not work, no matter what i do it still only has 12 active pipelines. Maybe i have defected pipes so it won't use them? I have no clue..


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 13, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 have you posted here?


----------



## SeLrAhC (Oct 16, 2005)

hmm hmm... r481? is that a pci-e? if it is then no hope... but if it is a agp... i think u r doing it d wrong way


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 16, 2005)

SeLrAhC said:
			
		

> hmm hmm... r481? is that a pci-e? if it is then no hope... but if it is a agp... i think u r doing it d wrong way


r481 is the agp x850 core 
r480 is the pcie x850 core


----------



## SeLrAhC (Oct 16, 2005)

sure it is not d reverse? coz i lost d database link... hahahaa


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 16, 2005)

SeLrAhC said:
			
		

> sure it is not d reverse? coz i lost d database link... hahahaa


no thats right


----------



## android (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys i'm new to this forums, but i've learned a lot from reading around.
Now, I bought the ati x850pro, the one manufactured by ATI, and I did the bios flash and heres what i found.
First I did the bios flash using atiflash and the "ATI x850xt (agp) bios" and the clock speeds and name of the card changed to the x850xt as recognized by atitool, but the extra pipelines weren't unlocked.
Then I decided to use flashrom instead of atiflash, and the pipelines got unlocked, the speeds became the xt speeds, and the name changed. So everything seems to be running great, except for the fan, which only turns on if I override its speed to be 100% in atitool...
Any suggestions to why it might be doing this, and btw the card runs great at 34C idle, and about 55-60C after gaming using the original fan.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 17, 2005)

use the moded flashrom or ati flash with the -newbios swich and flash this bios

x850 xtpe 1.6 fan control agp.zip


----------



## sniviler (Oct 18, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> Look guys I have inspected a lot video cards, compareing PRO with XT (different types AGP and PCI-E). All they have some differences on the PCB's between XT and PRO (missing resistors, capacitors, resistors on different positions, VIVO chips, laser cut/s on the core) but never missing CORE-power supply elements  .
> 
> X850XT PCIx has dual DVI. X850PRO have missing 2 power supplay elements on the back side of the PCB (XT - 8, PRO - 6) all the rest is equal with exception of the DVI (and the elements responsible for it). That's why it isn't necessary to have  laser cut on the core. Instead of laser cut you have "hardware protection" - two missing elements on the back (top-right) part of the PCB.
> 
> ...



My card is a BBA X850PRO VIVO AGP and the back looks like this .> http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTExMzg0NzA1Mk4wSWtjeTZaYVhfMV82X2wuanBn this a XT-PE  you are talking about those 8 chips along the edge right?


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 18, 2005)

sniviler said:
			
		

> My card is a BBA X850PRO VIVO AGP and the back looks like this .> http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTExMzg0NzA1Mk4wSWtjeTZaYVhfMV82X2wuanBn this a XT-PE  you are talking about those 8 chips along the edge right?


sometimes they dont take those chips off (actualy i mean they put them on anyway lol) if you have em thats good  the card whould have more stability 

btw what does your card say here?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367


----------



## sniviler (Oct 18, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> sometimes they dont take those chips off (actualy i mean they put them on anyway lol) if you have em thats good  the card whould have more stability
> 
> btw what does your card say here?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367




http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=39351&postcount=110


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 18, 2005)

sniviler said:
			
		

> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=39351&postcount=110


 oh lol mb  im helping so many peeps at once its hard to remember names sry bud


----------

